# Do you get 1 gram per watt or better?



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

Im interested if anyone does better than 1gpw
Please elaborate on your setup if so,cheers


----------



## flatrider (Nov 11, 2008)

all depends on the nutes and the strain of plant and other factors bro

not always the lighting


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive gotten 1g to the watt once. Most other times its been about 3/4g a watt. However, my new setup is superior I think, so I am hoping for 1g a watt.. but whatever, its all for me anyway...LOL


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone think they got 1gw nailed to a science?
What is your formula
Light
strain
container size
medium
nutes


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

hahahahhahhah it takes years to find that out you think they would give it to you for free pfffffffffffff good fucking luck 16 years of hard work for free


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

send me $5000 and i will guarantee it for you 1g per watt every month


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Nov 12, 2008)

flatrider said:


> all depends on the nutes and the strain of plant and other factors bro
> 
> not always the lighting


I think you're missing the point!


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> hahahahhahhah it takes years to find that out you think they would give it to you for free pfffffffffffff good fucking luck 16 years of hard work for free



WTF? your gay. why are you on here in the first place then you fuck if its not to share information? im just at a loss for words as to how a fellow stoner and grower could be so selfish.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> hahahahhahhah it takes years to find that out you think they would give it to you for free pfffffffffffff good fucking luck 16 years of hard work for free


"send me $5000 and i will guarantee it for you 1g per watt every month"

haha silly monitarily motivated farmers!
Its too bad folkes like you hoard info and strains! 
And dont want to better anyones lifes but your own,Very selfish imho,
If the future of gardening was up to you,progression would take for ever...

I get 1gpw+ and it didnt take no 15 years! Haha Guess if you were a cooler person inside someone would have shown you how much earlier!
But your not so you didnt.

Anyone interested in sharing theyre tips to 1gpw,and knowledge for the greater good,please do!Hbr


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 12, 2008)

hey headband, whats your secret to getting 1gpw?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> hey headband, whats your secret to getting 1gpw?


Vertical sea of green,very simple and effective! 

And i get that without advanced nutrients connisour
or 2+ etc...all organic with pure vida bloom!


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 12, 2008)

now that is fucking sweet. how many watts do you run in that system?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

I have 4 in there but only run 3
2 hps and one mh


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Vertical sea of green,very simple and effective!
> 
> And i get that without advanced nutrients connisour
> or 2+ etc...all organic with pure vida bloom!


imagine how much you made if you had racks where the carbon filter is and on the other side thats another 60 plants you could fit just run the carbon on the ceiling there you just made 25 percent more use connaseur at 800ppm and .2 grams per liter of big bud and you got an extra 10 percent. Want my strain thats taken me 16 years to make pay me. Also i dont c a co2 burner or controller there is another 15 percent.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> hahahahhahhah it takes years to find that out you think they would give it to you for free pfffffffffffff good fucking luck 16 years of hard work for free


aren't we all here to help?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

ya thats an old pic,the carbon filter is is in the left corner-i now have benches across the back rows.My co2 setup is under the stadium,my good friend swears by the connisour though...What strain do you run?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

do the same room in 3 rooms plus a veg room then your harvesting every 2 weeks that would b roughly 6 pounds every 2 weeks with 9 lights 3 in each room. there you go if you co2 it 2.2 a light so 0.9944 grams per wat every 2 weeks.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

I was going to run 2 side by side but that would put me at 4oo a third would be six,But would def be lotsa pot.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

i got the original 94 champagne crossed with strawberry kush crossed back with the original mom for 10 cycles to make a stable hybrid then got green crack wich is og kush crossed with hempstar crossed 10 cycles with the largest and strongest female btw i was selling seeds in 98 on high times , very high yileding strain might cross it with nebula to get a sativa high but i think it might not like it since its a kush predominant plant with strawberry cough and hempstar. connaseur is the greatest fertilizer ive used if u want the organic taste use an collasal bud 100 percent organic bloom booster.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 12, 2008)

get an aeroflo2 60 site or better yet get that and the extension with 120 sites and you could do better than a gram a watt. Lets say you get 20 grams a plant with 2 1000 watt hps, thats 2400 grams. Well over 1 gram per watt and you could do better than 20 grams a plant but i was just using that as an average.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> aren't we all here to help?


guy originally posted he wanted the strain ? its taken me 16 years and alot of fucked up weak ass harvests to get where i am. Should all my knowledge b free to everyone when ive gone thru alot to get here?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 12, 2008)

Im not lookin for anybodys strain,just curious what someone whos getting 1gpw uses,thats all.I have great moms,great!

Dood fdd -i got some 5ft ladies that i started and cant finish em here- have you ever finished a large plant inside,all i can think to do is top her,tie her over or giver her to some one who has room....got room?


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah it should, thats the point of the site and if you dont feel that way then what are you here for? To brag about yourself and what youve done and how hard its been? If thats how you feel then you should get the fuck off this site and start your own website. This one doesnt need or want you if you want to be that way. We are here to spread the knowledge to those who dont have it and want to learn and those who do have it can always learn something new as well, even you so share what you know. Im not asking for your help but there are alot of people who might find your info very helpful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> guy originally posted he wanted the strain ? its taken me 16 years and alot of fucked up weak ass harvests to get where i am. Should all my knowledge b free to everyone when ive gone thru alot to get here?



search "hijack". i give it away allllllllll day. i'm rather proud of it. i can't put a price on it. share the love.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 12, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> ya thats an old pic,the carbon filter is is in the left corner-i now have benches across the back rows.My co2 setup is under the stadium,my good friend swears by the connisour though...What strain do you run?


 
hey nice set up! Co2 is heavy than normal air right? if so, if you have it under the bleachers (racks) it would just sink to the floor?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> search "hijack". i give it away allllllllll day. i'm rather proud of it. i can't put a price on it. share the love.  View attachment 240228 View attachment 240229


I'm hitting you up next time I'm in Norcal. That shit looks so sweet. You should be damn proud of it.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

Dazed, If your gonna brag about it, I would back it up with something. Giving someone your strain isn't going to impact you in any negitive way. It's not like he's going to render your secret strain useless to you. I could give him my strain, it doesn't mean he's gonna have the same results as me, therfor making me less of a grower. Ya dig?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> search "hijack". i give it away allllllllll day. i'm rather proud of it. i can't put a price on it. share the love.  View attachment 240228 View attachment 240229


is that white shark? thats the nicest outdoor plant ive seen that looks like a 3 pounder but all ur doing is sharing pics not growing methods`?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Dazed, If your gonna brag about it, I would back it up with something. Giving someone your strain isn't going to impact you in any negitive way. It's not like he's going to render your secret strain useless to you. I could give him my strain, it doesn't mean he's gonna have the same results as me, therfor making me less of a grower. Ya dig?


im not bragging out here in vancouver noone gives out their strains cause shit is so competitive out there in the us u get 4200 a pound here were lucky to get 2600 canadian thats like 2200 yours so we basically have to produce twice as much to match what you guys get. Im not saying i get more then anyone, there are guys pulling off huge numbers im not there yet but everything ive learned ive done by myself no books just trial and error ive fucked up alot of crops liek the one time i used twice as much pk 13 14 and lost everything or too much h2o2 or got powdery mildew or mites or burnt them when i tried to kill the mites etc etc etc im not bragging but ive never heard any of you guys give ppm specifics or anything like that to show someone how to pull off 1 gram per watt per month. i on the other hand if you read my past posts often give specifics to beginners but for someone to ask all of my secrets is bullshit cause its taken me along time to get here so if you want to give specifics do it im curious to find out what ur feedin schedules are lighting type co2 injection systems, dirt organic teas ect id like to c exact numbers including when to leave soil if its too hot how to check for root rot and prevent everything if someone wants everything you need to pull off that inside not outdoors cause the sun is like 15 1000 watt lamps specially in cali.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> is that white shark? thats the nicest outdoor plant ive seen that looks like a 3 pounder but all ur doing is sharing pics not growing methods`?


that is my own strain that i have been working on for years.

almost 30,00 posts and i get accused of not sharing.


out


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think that your unknown f1 was white shark from paradise seeds you should thank luke for his great work with his master widow and silver haze projects in the early 90's The leaf markings let you know cause they are like white sharks teeth all thw white widows and paradises strain have that characteristic thc farmer


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

oh, it's bagseed, by the way.  well it started out as bagseed. many years ago.

it's a skunk and kush hybrid. i'm thanking no one but myself. bag i got the beans in came from up north. it's local stuff.





dazed76 said:


> i think that your unknown f1 was white shark from paradise seeds you should thank luke for his great work with his master widow and silver haze projects in the early 90's The leaf markings let you know cause they are like white sharks teeth all thw white widows and paradises strain have that characteristic thc farmer




and i'm sure all "luke' did was cross some beans he got from someone else. thank god for it.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

btw i didnt say u didnt share compare pics of your harvest with paradise seeds pics of white shark and white widow even nebula extremely similiar remember that there arent that many f1 genetics out there and most of the weed now is a combination of them.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

no luke is one of the most intense breeders ever, and if you really want a stable strain for seed selling you must cross it back with the mom for many many cycles.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Dazed, If your gonna brag about it, I would back it up with something. Giving someone your strain isn't going to impact you in any negitive way. It's not like he's going to render your secret strain useless to you. I could give him my strain, it doesn't mean he's gonna have the same results as me, therfor making me less of a grower. Ya dig?


im not trying to compete with anyone here, your in the states im in canada. I find it insulting someone wants to have everything handed to them on a silver platter whenive worked so hard to get here if you can pull hi numbers post specifics on feeding schedule ect ect but imnot willing to part with my strain not yet till i submit it to the bc cup that is


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> no luke is one of the most intense breeders ever, and if you really want a stable strain for seed selling you must cross it back with the mom for many many cycles.



so i guess i have NO idea what i'm doing? 

what F # am i on right now and what seeds do i have drying at the moment? since you seem so willing to help, you could at least find out where i am.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> im not trying to compete with anyone here, your in the states im in canada. I find it insulting someone wants to have everything handed to them on a silver platter whenive worked so hard to get here if you can pull hi numbers post specifics on feeding schedule ect ect but imnot willing to part with my strain not yet till i submit it to the bc cup that is



this should keep you busy, ............. Marijuana Growing - Search Results

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/45900-fdds-starting-early-outdoor-08-a.html


get back to me later. 


i'm gonna go do bong rips now.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

well by the are code on the fax paper you wrote on it wouldnt b hard to find knowing your ip and service provider but imnot interested in that, i just looked up how you came up with hijack it looks really nice like i said the nicest outdor bush ive seen and i also said that it had paradise seed genetics in there and i dont know what seeds your drying but im sure they will b chronic.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

my bubble is dry mmmmmm bubble


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> well by the are code on the fax paper you wrote on it wouldnt b hard to find knowing your ip and service provider but imnot interested in that, i just looked up how you came up with hijack it looks really nice like i said the nicest outdor bush ive seen and i also said that it had paradise seed genetics in there and i dont know what seeds your drying but im sure they will b chronic.



i'm in sonoma county california. pm me when you get here and i'll give you directions. dude, i'm no noob. 


paradise stole their genetics from california. come on. 


 


http://www.marijuanagrowing.com/article.php?sid=17






The 60s and 70s 
Growing in America started in force during the mid 70s. From the late 60s through the mid 70s cultivation was very basic. Most of the seed stock was acclimated to sub-tropical and tropical climates of Mexico south through Columbia, Hawaii and the Vietnam/Thailand area. Basic breeding was accomplished. Farmers with a sense of adventure harvested large patches, sometimes acres. Growers had no concept of the US special forces military (DEA) that would soon be used against them. 
Mountain varieties that matured early, grew short, with wide leaves and copious quantities of THC from the India, Pakistan, Hemalayas, Nepal, Hindu-Kush region, etc. were brought back by growers who had trekked East. These seeds found their way to Northern California where they were bred with tropical varieties from other regions. The result were incredible strains such as Afghani, A1, Skunk#1 and California Orange. 
Hippie growers found cheap land in Northern California and later Southern Oregon. Others found homes along the coast and inland from San Diego north. They moved there in droves from the early 70s through the mid 80s. They planted lots of pot in the template Pacific Coast mountain range and the low-lying hills between the Sierras. These plants were some of the best I have ever seen. Growers there really put their hearts and souls into their gardens. The big secret they had was a huge planting hole and a potent organic soil mix that was packed with manures, rock phosphate, meals and of course some bio-active ingredients to make the uptake of nutrients speed into overdrive. Farm listings at the real estate offices in Garberville, CA often listed the number of "seasoned planting holes". 
One of my favorite growers lived in Willits, CA. Every year he would grow 10 to 20 huge plants of a sweet organic sativa/indica crosses. Average plants weighed in with 5 pounds of dried manicured tops. He sold his first crop for $1200 a pound in 1978. The same smoke, if you can find it today, sells for $5000 - $6000 per pound! His secrets to grow enormous plants were plenty of sunshine, huge planting holes, plenty of water and good seeds. It was that simple then and it is that simple now.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 12, 2008)

cali hippies some of those strains from the islands here in bc btw they where all friends back then texada timewarp sweet island skunk ect ect ect all crossed with seeds from viet nam mexico colombian gold thai hindu kush purple indica from jamaica ect ect ect as for hitting you up down there you never know


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 12, 2008)

i love u fdd ahahha i read all this... love it. ..mad. bong rips as i type. hahaha good entertainemnt


----------



## msdsm39 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey... i don't know what's what or who is who.... but I want to give a big thank you to all the kick ass mother fuckers who gave their time and risked their well being to create all the smoke that I am growing now.

I think there is some truth to not publishing your book of tricks in its entirety but I know I would help anyone who I think is serious about growing. There is truth in growing cannabis and we should all work to nurture each other along the journey. 

Oh and btw... I am chasing 1g per watt and I would love for all you dudes to give my grow a once over... as much as I love taking pictures of these sexy girls... I love growing fatter buds more


----------



## nas123 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey headbandrocker very hot grow u got ther keep the gud work up...........im thinking of trying one myself any advice on the basics???


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> im not trying to compete with anyone here, your in the states im in canada. I find it insulting someone wants to have everything handed to them on a silver platter whenive worked so hard to get here if you can pull hi numbers post specifics on feeding schedule ect ect but imnot willing to part with my strain not yet till i submit it to the bc cup that is


Wow,whos asking you to part with anything?
Lets get off dazeds mystery strain:keep that a secrete for ever,have fun.
Anyone ever run a aeroponic/flower room? 
The see more buds vid garden #2 had 2 tubs/2 lights and pulled 4.6lbs
thats 1.3gpw ya?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpOl3uqn7Oc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwgCM-PHxe0&feature=related
any aero feedback?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Dood 2.3 lb per light.....thats amazing.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x-2.html


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 13, 2008)

www.omegagarden.com im hearing 4 to 6 per lightwith well established 6 inch clones in 8 weeks.


----------



## looselikeanoose (Nov 13, 2008)

Fdd, that looks like a fuckin weed TREE! How do the feds not bust down your door? lol Gj keep up the fucking amazing work.


----------



## hemlockstones (Nov 13, 2008)

im getting 3/4gpw using a 400w T5ho with a sativa
SOG, fox farm nutes/soil/soluables, couple week veg time.
not a pro or anything just got to dial in your system with your strain
my next run is ak47 and i dont think ill have a problem getting 1gpw


----------



## flatrider (Nov 13, 2008)

T.H.Cammo said:


> I think you're missing the point!


I think you need to relax!


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Nov 13, 2008)

i did with cfls(290 watts, 314 grams 2 plants), easy as shit its not all about lumens/watts its all about how well YOU can grow and what YOU know.


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice info fdd, I like that story and link. I'm pouring a lot into my grow right now so that i can try and get 1g or more per watt with autoflowers.
nice thread rocker


----------



## Bamstone (Nov 13, 2008)

1 gram per watt would equal 13 ounces for a 400w grow. I don't believe it. Simply not enough space under the light, not enough depth of light penetration. I'm assuming the one gram per watt means just bud, no leaves or stems, no seeds, and completely dried? That would be rare. I've seen half that, but rarely more.

A lot depend on how and when you weigh the bud.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

fdd2blk.... putting assholes in their place since jan. 07


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> go fuck yourself


 
well you sure go against the status quo... a grumpy, unfriendly pothead... i still love you


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 13, 2008)

like its fuckign hard getting a 2 pound bush when u get 8months of sun,if there are any real breeders here they would know to make a stable and sellable strain you have to cross it back with the original mom for 10 cycles to get even genetics thruout, plus this is a thread about grams per watt not grams outside under the sun for 8 months


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 13, 2008)

i fucking dont,good look with ur cfls and outdoor im from bc motherfuckers the land of plenty and 40 lighters around. Dr. fruit is in the house, i think ill go to the amsterdam cafe and smoke some of my bubble in public on a nice leather couch with a volcano.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> i fucking dont,good look with ur cfls and outdoor im from bc motherfuckers the land of plenty and 40 lighters around. Dr. fruit is in the house, i think ill go to the amsterdam cafe and smoke some of my bubble in public on a nice leather couch with a volcano.


 
okay; maybe you'll cheer up after that bubble... im happy; not using cfls, and just finished.... so there is a smile on my face that your bubble wouldnt put there.... no need to be an unfriendly pot snob b/c you made a strain and stabilized it.... did you even go read fdd's threads??? im sure he at least meets your growing/breeding skills... if not exceeds them; if nothing else, attitude counts for alot.... i wouldnt buy your seeds if they grew their damn selves... enjoy that bubble tho


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 13, 2008)

i guess you havent smoked that bubble yet have ya?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there a name for growing huge monsters indoors,i read about it some where then the sog guys trashed it and said the veg was a waste...anyone got any indoor giants? With 9ics!cheers


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL... online arguments on a site designed to help people...  
I've always wanted to grow a durban poison plant indoors. Make it like 8-10ft tall and surround it with like 6x1000watters. It'd take like 8 months in total but all that sativa would be worth it. I want to see some pics if people have done it too


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Dood go back a page or so on this thread and click on the critcal mass tree link i put up...4 huge trees/2 x 6oow=WOW!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> like its fuckign hard getting a 2 pound bush when u get 8months of sun,if there are any real breeders here they would know to make a stable and sellable strain you have to cross it back with the original mom for 10 cycles to get even genetics thruout, plus this is a thread about grams per watt not grams outside under the sun for 8 months




i DO NOT sell beans. 



dazed76 said:


> i fucking dont,good look with ur cfls and outdoor im from bc motherfuckers the land of plenty and 40 lighters around. Dr. fruit is in the house, i think ill go to the amsterdam cafe and smoke some of my bubble in public on a nice leather couch with a volcano.



bubble like this? 



and we determined here, a long time ago, that volcano's are lame.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/76962-200-volcano.html


----------



## gogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bubble like this? View attachment 241016
> 
> 
> 
> and we determined here, a long time ago, that volcano's are lame.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/76962-200-volcano.html


 
but he's the pot god... we know nothing on here


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's a good question. How many grams per subatomic partical from the sun? Try to figure that out because I have NO FUCKING IDEA how to set up an equation to figure it out.


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 13, 2008)

Ooh... Bubble Hash. So what. That doesn't mean shit. Just because you got some potent shit doesn't mean I can't buy BUD that's better than your Hash.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> btw i didnt say u didnt share compare pics of your harvest with paradise seeds pics of white shark and white widow even nebula extremely similiar remember that there arent that many f1 genetics out there and most of the weed now is a combination of them.


he trys to belittle FDD's strain with this shit!! hey buddy, the same shit applies to you super-secret-squirrel-strain!


----------



## joepro (Nov 13, 2008)

Master Kush said:


> Just because you got some potent shit doesn't mean I can't buy BUD that's better than your Hash.


I'm ugly, but that lest I don't have any money
That's how I made sence of your moronic statement.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Fdd-
Have you heard of a green crack cross called green queen?
I just saw the diy volcano and read you had some gc,thought you might know what this is...Maybe speed queen or killer queen crossed with GC


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Fdd-
> Have you heard of a green crack cross called green queen?
> I just saw the diy volcano and read you had some gc,thought you might know what this is...Maybe speed queen or killer queen crossed with GC


no, but that sounds really good. 

i had to decide between green crack and jacks surprise for my indoor this winter. looks like the first run will be jacks surprise. it's a hard choice and it was only made because my buddy happened to have the jacks ready first. 




i still am looking for more feedback on 750 watt ballasts.


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 13, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Fdd-
> Have you heard of a green crack cross called green queen?
> I just saw the diy volcano and read you had some gc,thought you might know what this is...Maybe speed queen or killer queen crossed with GC


theres a club here in orange county that has Queens Crack i wonder if its related?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Could be just googled it and couldnt find any info on it,let me know if you find somethin on it cheers hbr


----------



## pong (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> im not bragging out here in vancouver noone gives out their strains cause shit is so competitive out there in the us u get 4200 a pound here were lucky to get 2600 canadian thats like 2200 yours so we basically have to produce twice.




lol 4200 for a P!!!!!! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2008)

pong said:


> lol 4200 for a P!!!!!! lol


i was gonna say something but it really isn't worth my time.

but now i will, "i wish".


----------



## trapper (Nov 13, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> send me $5000 and i will guarantee it for you 1g per watt every month


your a funny guy,get the hell off an information sharing site you goof.i wouldn't give you a nickel from the toilet,ya i would actually.


----------



## Smot360 (Nov 14, 2008)

Like he said it takes years of practice,different techniques,strains etc......Unless you experiment or meet someone new you'll probably never know.


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> cali hippies some of those strains from the islands here in bc btw they where all friends back then texada timewarp sweet island skunk ect ect ect all crossed with seeds from viet nam mexico colombian gold thai hindu kush purple indica from jamaica ect ect ect as for hitting you up down there you never know


were you liveing in the communes in tefino and other parts of the islands in the early 60,s.do you know how they did their breeding,do you know how they brought differant strains in,tell me man,how.and i will tell you if you know shit.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

my last sog grow got just over 1.3gram per watt i have tried alsorts of ways to beat this but its stuck there, sog is the best way to do it i had 500 clones under 6 600w lights all in coco fed canna nutes with canna boost and pk13/14 and got just shy of 170 oz all my own strain ukcheese x sweetcindy99 (and i'm happy to share with no charge lol) i call it sweetskunk. best thing with this style of growing is every bud is top quality you dont get any popcorn buds. obviously the risks are higher due to number of plants but if you want the yield and the quality it is the way to go.
a friend of mine did the same setup with dna rocklock and got 1.5gpw but his still felt slightly sticky i weighed mine dried and a month cured.
ripz


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> my last sog grow got just over 1.3gram per watt i have tried alsorts of ways to beat this but its stuck there, sog is the best way to do it i had 500 clones under 6 600w lights all in coco fed canna nutes with canna boost and pk13/14 and got just shy of 170 oz all my own strain ukcheese x sweetcindy99 (and i'm happy to share with no charge lol) i call it sweetskunk. best thing with this style of growing is every bud is top quality you dont get any popcorn buds. obviously the risks are higher due to number of plants but if you want the yield and the quality it is the way to go.
> a friend of mine did the same setup with dna rocklock and got 1.5gpw but his still felt slightly sticky i weighed mine dried and a month cured.
> ripz


RIpz you rule bro!
Thanks for the great info,and congrats to you sir
How big were the pots for your clones?
What was the area of your growspace?
+rep


----------



## Boneman (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok so back to the original question sheesh!! 
1g per watt is pretty much a rhetorical type question. I had 2 girls under 400w. Just harvested my AK47 and got almost 400g's so yeah 1g per watt but my next girl gets chopped here soon and by looking at her, she should produce close to 300g. Now thats 700g's "wet" from 2 plants....do the math and its about 300g dry. What if I had 4 plants in there? (max for that space and wattage). 1400g wet, 560 dry give or take?
You can go to my journal in my sig and look for yourself. Nothing crazy like fdd's monsters...bows to the master lol,,,,,but still a good quality indoor grow.

_FDD please dont make fun of my tiny 1.6g deer turd dooky ball. It was my first time making hash and I prolly screwed it up somewhere along the line._

I guess the answer is that: If you do everything really good and have a successful grow 1g per watt is the goal. I'm talking indoor cab/closet HID type grow. Alot of the ppl on these forums are younger novelty growers that use a bazillion cfl's and flouros etc...even though some of the more experienced try to mentor and educate the younger minds, they "do what they want to do". And thats ok  but they cannot expect to get 1g per watt even though some do attain it. 

**Disclaimer** I am not anti cfl, flouro or younger generation. Live and learn


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 14, 2008)

My goal is 1.5 grams per watt now. That's 2lbs off of one 600watt. Fuck it. I will kill this grow...


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> RIpz you rule bro!
> Thanks for the great info,and congrats to you sir
> How big were the pots for your clones?
> What was the area of your growspace?
> +rep


 thanks m8
pot size was plastic pint glasses
it was a bedroom in a house i dont use anymore but it was a medium size bedroom enough room for a double bed n a wradrobe lol


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i DO NOT sell beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by the way thats marbling looks like u mixed the finale product of the last and second las bag together, i separete them so i get a nice gooy brown from the yellow and black playdo from the purple bag.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

trapper said:


> your a funny guy,get the hell off an information sharing site you goof.i wouldn't give you a nickel from the toilet,ya i would actually.


 alright lets hear your whole formula from veg to grow its easy to call someone a goof online like i could call u a motherfucker, motherfucker! i dont mind helping someone out a bit but to give everything for free seems like a waste of 16 years to me, out here i get paid to help places out so im suppose to just give it all up ya no.kiss-ass


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

btw for everyone to know 1g/w/30 days is the standard not every 60 days


----------



## Blunted1 (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> by the way thats marbling looks like u mixed the finale product of the last and second las bag together, i separete them so i get a nice gooy brown from the yellow and black playdo from the purple bag.


 
Fuck! This guy won't quit!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> by the way thats marbling looks like u mixed the finale product of the last and second las bag together, i separete them so i get a nice gooy brown from the yellow and black playdo from the purple bag.



wrong again. numerous strains blended together.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wrong again. numerous strains blended together.


 why would you do that ? to make ur balls look bigger? couldnt u just separate them and make diferent mixes all the time with more of one and less of another to c what kind of high u get ?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

show me some black playdo that bends without warming it up and ill b impressed


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> why would you do that ? to make ur balls look bigger? couldnt u just separate them and make diferent mixes all the time with more of one and less of another to c what kind of high u get ?


because that's the way the club ordered it. 



i'm waiting for your pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> show me some black playdo that bends without warming it up and ill b impressed



you win. i bow to you. you are in charge now. here's my chair. you're gonna have to start coming up with some pics or no one will believe you, though. good luck and carry-on.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

i have no pics im just a keyboard samurai


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> i have no pics im just a keyboard samurai


 
at leasy you're bein honest now


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> i did with cfls(290 watts, 314 grams 2 plants), easy as shit its not all about lumens/watts its all about how well YOU can grow and what YOU know.


 in 60 days its 1g/w/30 days last i heard from the cannabis colege in amsterdam. your doing 0.54g/w/30days not very good


----------



## brookstown (Nov 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> search "hijack". i give it away allllllllll day. i'm rather proud of it. i can't put a price on it. share the love.  View attachment 240228 View attachment 240229


 
That is the most incredible thing i've ever seen I've been trying to get my feet wet growing outdoors but never seen anything like that. Do you have any journals here or post? How do you do it?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2008)

brookstown said:


> That is the most incredible thing i've ever seen I've been trying to get my feet wet growing outdoors but never seen anything like that. Do you have any journals here or post? How do you do it?


 
he's got good info all over this forum... just keep your eyes open and read, and you cant miss them


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> i have no pics im just a keyboard samurai


 every site i've ever been on has one of these no pics nothing to back up his words and keeping his "secrets" to himself . idiot probably couldnt grow mould in a cup of old tea


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe ill take a pic of 1 of them lol you could of said " he couldnt grow hair on his balls " i would have laughed


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> alright lets hear your whole formula from veg to grow its easy to call someone a goof online like i could call u a motherfucker, motherfucker! i dont mind helping someone out a bit but to give everything for free seems like a waste of 16 years to me, out here i get paid to help places out so im suppose to just give it all up ya no.kiss-ass


i wouldnt give you the time of day,show me your pics big man,i put mine up,show me what you got besides a foul mouth and a keyboard,and no one asked for your strain before you went bush wacker on them,so tell me the real deal guy,not your make believe bullshit,you want to call out a mod on here,thats answered a thousand posts for people,you can call me a motherfucker if you like,because im calling your bluff you puffed up gi joe playin goof.and to tell people you know how to get their information off the internet,get mine and come on down,your the next contestant on im haveing a real bad day and id rather smack some one in the head then throw my weights through wall.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

bwahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahaha bwahahahhahahahahahahhahha u need jebus


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> bwahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahaha bwahahahhahahahahahahhahha u need jebus


what would set me strait right now is one of 2 things 30 Valium or you outside my door.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

im 250 pounds been in jail for 5 years and very capable i think u would have a very fucking hard time.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

you would have what they call " a bad day "


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> why dont i post pics of thousands of plant u think feds give a fuck about little guys like you, they laugh when they c a few plants under cfls bwahahahah leave the 40 lighters for the big boys goof


i was working security for 40 lighters on the coast while you were still in diapers.so take a hike you wannabe.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

i hire losers like you


----------



## hemlockstones (Nov 14, 2008)

when did this forum turn into a day care...
its like 10 pages of dazed trying to form sentences


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

hate hate hate hate


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

hahaha dazed i'll go first if you want m8 give me 5 minutes i'll dig up a pic of my last sog and then you show one of yours yeah? or you pussy. feds aint watching this shit and if they are fuck em . i'm sure if you can get peoples info off the net you know how to mask your ip?
ripz


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> im 250 pounds been in jail for 5 years and very capable i think u would have a very fucking hard time.[/quote your still very much welcome to come.


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

im out of here,my wish of seeing you right now cant come true so im not wasting my time,bye and have a nice day.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

let me hop on a plane right now bwahahahhaha and feds got software that can pin point any of you so until u become someone of concern aka big boy player you dont have shit to worry but when you get up there for those 15 mins your gona wish you hadnt been so careless with ur freedom.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> im 250 pounds been in jail for 5 years and very capable i think u would have a very fucking hard time.


 have you spent the last sixteen years eveloping your growing or the last five years in jail make up your mind dude


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

trapper said:


> im out of here,my wish of seeing you right now cant come true so im not wasting my time,bye and have a nice day.


i like it when people threaten me it gives me that nice taste in my mouth and memories come to mind of the beautifull things im capable of doing, like i said just a keyboard samurai


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

16 years doesnt have to b in a row? does it experience is quantity of time like you could b hooker for a year then go back to growing and ud still have 15 mins experience growing


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

besides lot of people are going to read this post to see the tricks of getting a gram a watt and they dont need to read me call out some 250 pound jailbird.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe im 115 pounds and im a girl with big tits or an old man of 60 with a pile of cash just waiting to retire its the internet fool


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

fdd i think you can have you tittle as #1 back its hard being at the top lol


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> i like it when people threaten me it gives me that nice taste in my mouth and memories come to mind of the beautifull things im capable of doing, like i said just a keyboard samurai


beautiful things,your one sick puppy,i can honestly say im not proud of the things i have done,and i spent my life raising my son so he does not go were i have gone,and i am proud to say he is doing fine, and going to post secondary school.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

what do you do?


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> what do you do?


what do i do?i sell girl guide cookies,i help the blind to see,i carry little old ladies groceries home,i shovel the old mans walk in winter and cut his grass in summer,what i dont do is what i used to do.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

people with lots to lose shouldnt b calling out people they dont know u never know the kinda sick fucks that are out there good thing im a canadian stoner that is having a good laugh


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

i meant that as a rhetorical question, like when a wise guy says what do u do ? i dont mean to impose on you life lol


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

id like to thank the mods for not being nazis and banning me this seems to b a very free forum, btw all of this came from someone asking on feeding schedule and everything you know to grow 1 gram per watt per month yet i think im the only one who gave him advise and everyone else just decided to hate for the exception of a few nice work guys


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> people with lots to lose shouldnt b calling out people they dont know u never know the kinda sick fucks that are out there good thing im a canadian stoner that is having a good laugh


grow up man,for the sake of the country.ya and for the sick fucks out their,im old enough to have gone to enough of their funerals,i was liveing in stanley park at 15,so many years ago.i have stories that would take weeks to tell,then the others ive forced my self to for get.but you come on and play a role,then you proceede to call out people who have helped others on this site so many times,but im out the door.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Nov 14, 2008)

faded seen my harvest and knows what kinda bullshit i was using, i got1 g per watt using cfls in rubbermaid tubs, bottom line and anyone that wants to deny that, go ahead and find the pics or i will for you and it was weighed, AFTER curing, not before harvest or drying, after EVERYTHING-9 cfls 300+ grams, and stop all this bullshit acting hard on a site, dumbass men with childish minds, grow the fuck up you losers, this is a site of growing and the sharing of knowledge, not the boasting of your twindly egos.


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> faded seen my harvest and knows what kinda bullshit i was using, i got1 g per watt using cfls in rubbermaid tubs, bottom line and anyone that wants to deny that, go ahead and find the pics or i will for you and it was weighed, AFTER curing, not before harvest or drying, after EVERYTHING-9 cfls 300+ grams, and stop all this bullshit acting hard on a site, dumbass men with childish minds, grow the fuck up you losers, this is a site of growing and the sharing of knowledge, not the boasting of your twindly egos.


how am i a loser,man tell me.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

i've shown mine show me yours lol. the one in the carrier bag was an experiment for fun left on the side of the room and the dried bud is a bit o bubba kush
ripz


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> i've shown mine show me yours lol. the one in the carrier bag was an experiment for fun left on the side of the room and the dried bud is a bit o bubba kush
> ripz


wow what size bags are those,those stems look like they went outside for a bit,if not you sure got the stems thick,nice work.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

only the one was in a bag, just a standard plastic shopping bag, it was the mother that supplied the cuts so it was about 6 months old hence the stem thickness.all the others are in plastic pint glasses or small square pots (100mm)


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

the highest i ever got was .7 grams a watt,but it is so cold were im at and damp and it is a hostile enviroment,i could never get a gram a watt in it,unless i heated it 24/7 and used a humidifier and such,but the power used to achieve it would be high,my next option would be to use air cooled lights,2 rooms run them 12 hours apart and heat each other during lights on,but then thats a few thousand to set up,so its ,7 grams a watt,and im ok with that.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

0.7 a watt is really good going under those conditions, i use air cooled hoods now and it brings the temps down so much i had to put a coupla extra lights in to warm the room back up. even in my percy tent i got one air cooled and one normal shade otherwise its to cold. i'd def reccomend the sputnik ones i use much better than those crappy cool tubes.
ripz


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> only the one was in a bag, just a standard plastic shopping bag, it was the mother that supplied the cuts so it was about 6 months old hence the stem thickness.all the others are in plastic pint glasses or small square pots (100mm)


im waiting to see how a strong indica finishes up,it never grew beyond 15 inches after 2 months veg and put in flowering,i cut a bunch of clones from it,if the smoke is good im going to do a sea of green with them,they would be perfect,and the plants as hardy as hell,it takes all abuse and still grows,someone wants a clone for those rotor gardens,it would be the right plant for it,but ive got to grow out one more,i cant remember how it was before.actually just measured 13 inches.it is a funny plant roots fast then slows untill flowering.it must have some mighty mite in it are something.but the buds are bigger then average,so it is my only hope for a gram a watt lol.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> faded seen my harvest and knows what kinda bullshit i was using, i got1 g per watt using cfls in rubbermaid tubs, bottom line and anyone that wants to deny that, go ahead and find the pics or i will for you and it was weighed, AFTER curing, not before harvest or drying, after EVERYTHING-9 cfls 300+ grams, and stop all this bullshit acting hard on a site, dumbass men with childish minds, grow the fuck up you losers, this is a site of growing and the sharing of knowledge, not the boasting of your twindly egos.


 
i saw ur original post and if i was counting wet bud " marone " the standard out here is 1g/w/30days of dry bone dry manicured buds


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> 0.7 a watt is really good going under those conditions, i use air cooled hoods now and it brings the temps down so much i had to put a coupla extra lights in to warm the room back up. even in my percy tent i got one air cooled and one normal shade otherwise its to cold. i'd def recommend the sputnik ones i use much better than those crappy cool tubes.
> ripz


ya ive not heard god things about the cool tubes,unless they improved on them,the sputnik ones are expensive though right.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

trapper said:


> im waiting to see how a strong indica finishes up,it never grew beyond 15 inches after 2 months veg and put in flowering,i cut a bunch of clones from it,if the smoke is good im going to do a sea of green with them,they would be perfect,and the plants as hardy as hell,it takes all abuse and still grows,someone wants a clone for those rotor gardens,it would be the right plant for it,but ive got to grow out one more,i cant remember how it was before.actually just measured 13 inches.it is a funny plant roots fast then slows untill flowering.it must have some mighty mite in it are something.but the buds are bigger then average,so it is my only hope for a gram a watt lol.


 sounds lovely m8 i had a romulan x ubc chemo that used to grow like that. its all about sog aside from growing trees in dwc or aero its the only way to hit the g a watt . wish i could get my hands on some of the strains you guys get over there , but then i guess you guys probably think the same thing lol.
if ever i can help with the sog once you get started hit me up on pm dude always got time to help out fellow growers


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

trapper said:


> ya ive not heard god things about the cool tubes,unless they improved on them,the sputnik ones are expensive though right.


 i paid about 70 gbp each for mine but i dont know what the prices are like over the pond. pretty sure my supplier would ship to you though, dont know how much the postage would be mind lmfao


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> i saw ur original post and if i was counting wet bud " marone " the standard out here is 1g/w/30days of dry bone dry manicured buds


 come on m8 back your shit up lets see some of your pics? or you going quiet now you can see theres real growers around lol

btw this is all a bit of fun as far as im concerned if you wanna lie about what you can do the only thing your affecting is your own self respect noone on here will lose any sleep over it, but it would be nice to se your grow all the same

oh yeah i and a lot of others on here have probably done time but dont you think that by making a big deal of it makes all us tokers and growers look bad we'll never get legalisation as long as theres people happy to fall into the stereotype the government portrays. think before you speak dude


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> i paid about 70 gbp each for mine but i dont know what the prices are like over the pond. pretty sure my supplier would ship to you though, dont know how much the postage would be mind lmfao


i was in london first time this summer,i found the second language is english lol.i was on clapton road,and one side of the street was those guys dressed in black with braids some kind of religous jew,and the other side of the street was moslems,they both looked like they were ready for the other to come to their side and then all hell would break out,kind of freaky.


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> sounds lovely m8 i had a romulan x ubc chemo that used to grow like that. its all about sog aside from growing trees in dwc or aero its the only way to hit the g a watt . wish i could get my hands on some of the strains you guys get over there , but then i guess you guys probably think the same thing lol.
> if ever i can help with the sog once you get started hit me up on pm dude always got time to help out fellow growers


hey it is a ubc chemo,i always wonderd what the parentage of the chemo was.


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

ya their are good Canadian strains,i was at a few seed shops in London and Scotland and they said it was to much trouble sending Canadian genetics back and forth.so they never carried many Canadian stuff.but im sure if we got it you got it,maybe just a differant name.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow,lets get back on track here-
So who you thinks gona win Randy Coture or Brock Lessnar? jk but not really.

What would piss the police off more:
1} A few giant indoor plants with hella lights or
2} A ton of little plants under very few lights


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Wow,lets get back on track here-
> So who you thinks gona win Randy Coture or Brock Lessnar? jk but not really.
> 
> What would piss the police off more:
> ...


i would be more worried about what would piss the judge off more,as for lesnar and couture,i wouldnt pay to see it,but im glad couture has a payday left in him,he deserves one.but then he should retire,but honestly i find the sport to violent ,this may sound strange but i have an easier time doing it then watching it.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

trapper said:


> hey it is a ubc chemo,i always wonderd what the parentage of the chemo was.


 lol that was a good guess want it lol. the chemo was developed for cancer patients i believe not sure of the genetics, but i'm moving to canada in the next 18 months or so so i'll be getting in touch with a few peeps over there n finding out


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

What do you think would piss a judge off more?
Mandatory minimum factors in....

Is there anywhere in the world where you can legaly grow weed?
Not tolerated but legal.?


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

buy an island and make your own laws  lol


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

Good idea! Ganja island-whos down? We need to build a giant ark full of snacks,the snack ark will have to be very large cause we will get very hungry...Im gona look on craigslist for an island worthy of our ganja


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

i got a spare tenner to chuck in m8 how much do islands go for these days? 
i thought it was pretty much legal in canada or am i wrong?
someone better clear this up for me cos i'm going through the immigration process now lol


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> come on m8 back your shit up lets see some of your pics? or you going quiet now you can see theres real growers around lol
> 
> btw this is all a bit of fun as far as im concerned if you wanna lie about what you can do the only thing your affecting is your own self respect noone on here will lose any sleep over it, but it would be nice to se your grow all the same
> 
> oh yeah i and a lot of others on here have probably done time but dont you think that by making a big deal of it makes all us tokers and growers look bad we'll never get legalisation as long as theres people happy to fall into the stereotype the government portrays. think before you speak dude


guess cat got his tounge lol


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

im was tired too much reading, what do you want to know? want some chemo seeds i can send them to you or some fucking incredible or blueberry kush purple nebula come on what you really want me to put up pics of large ops or do you want some pics of some green or any pic will do lol maybe a small veg room or do you want to c everything all my fertilizers all my rooms my matador co2 systems my 3 fan 2 coil chillers enclosed rooms what what do you want ?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

do you really think i cant grow bwahahahhahahahahah you c i would b interested if i had something to learn from you guys but what ? you c me asking you what root temp i should have when running an aeroponic system or how close should my lights b lol or help help my plant is wilting bwahahahahahahaha or you just wana c big huge moster buds? i hate pics pics are bad for bsiness


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

ok fine want to get 2 off a light here you go. Get a good strain maybe something from paradise seeds like white shark there are a few methods to get 2 a light, one is to veg 9 plants till they are 2 feet tall then put them in 7 gallon pots with the light down the middle and a round hood on top preferably hortilux 1000 hps, rotate plants daily quarter turn keep light 12 inches from the side of plant at least and make sure your room is runnin at 78f, co2 system at 1800 ppm ph 5.8 conaseur 800 ppm .2 grams of big bud starting at your second week all the way thru the 7th week and use carbo load as well as directed on the bottle, at 2 weeks budding clean 1/4 of the bottom plant off all that shit is got to come out to concentrate on ur fat buds, also use fim technique 2 weeks into veg and supercropping dutch technique 4 weeks into flowering, now for your organic teas use organic growth plus and add some penetrator and collasal bud test ppm dont exceed 400 ppm in ur mixture as your going to b feeding them to the leaves, at 6 weeks stop spraying use brix 10 days before finishing to add that nice weight and sugary taste, feed feed water make sure you dont over or under water and always check ph of water coming out of the pots because this will let you know how hot ur soil is getting. If you want some more secrets too bad use mylar always everywhere and when you get 2 pounds a light ill b getting 4 pounds a light on the omegagarden peace.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

use good soil hp mix with a bit of perlite and 1 cup dolomite per bag of dirt. now to get your plants to 2 feet in 2 weeks thats another story


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> What do you think would piss a judge off more?
> Mandatory minimum factors in....
> 
> Is there anywhere in the world where you can legaly grow weed?
> Not tolerated but legal.?


their must be some place in the arctic that is disputed territory were no one has the rule of law,i would think.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

im sure someone is gona try this and if you do ull remember me


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

oops this is in a perfect room system no intake no exhaust so you have to run a water chiller 2 dehumidifiers so ur room is no more then 55 percent and co2 at 1800 ppm check for bugs use bti on ur soil a little calcium peroxide at 1 tablespoon per 7 gallon bucket and yellow sticky paper ok im gona go now peace


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

fuck and carbon filter with 8 inch elicent scrubbing the air


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> at 6 weeks stop spraying use brix 10 days before finishing to add that nice weight and sugary taste, .


and theres the only problem with that statement, brix will contaminate the weed its full of crap and imo no better than that superbud shite i would rather get 0.5g a watt than poison myself and other people with that crap.

carcinogenic with a capital C


----------



## cookin (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz - how are the sputniks better than the cool tubes, they look like a much better product but would you say the reflector is way better? I got my cool tube and it does the trick temps wise but must say i'm a bit dissapointed with the reflector. also how big is it, like a normal one or is it quite a bit bigger


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

cookin said:


> ripz - how are the sputniks better than the cool tubes, they look like a much better product but would you say the reflector is way better? I got my cool tube and it does the trick temps wise but must say i'm a bit dissapointed with the reflector. also how big is it, like a normal one or is it quite a bit bigger


thats what i never lik3ed about the cool tubes,the reflector,they look like they waste light.and the glass made the light seem less intence,as well as the guy who uses them saw his harvest decrease,even in summer,but i know other factors play into it.


----------



## cookin (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah i know, they are pretty lame, my last harvest was pitiful, not soley because of the cool tube but def didn't help, whish i'd known about sputniks before, do you use one?


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

cookin said:


> yeah i know, they are pretty lame, my last harvest was pitiful, not soley because of the cool tube but def didn't help, whish i'd known about sputniks before, do you use one?


no but i will be in January,i almost got the cooltubes,then i saw a buddies and it looked weak the light,and the distribution didnt look right,so i wanted to get something worth the money so i will look into the sputnic im looking for a site right now,i dont remember seeing them in any of the hydro stores in town.but people swear by the cooltube,its just i didnt like what they did.except for temperatures.


----------



## cookin (Nov 14, 2008)

think i saw one at my hydro shop so i'm going to have a look tomo, but the cool tube just doesn't have a proper reflector, theres that bit on the inside and then those extra wings, which aren't even a perfect fit. if you are uk growell has them for like £65


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

Does any ony else have a CGE room?
Have you seen the Bc hardcore CGE?
Makes sense but pricey...but right meow i want to to tell me your secrete to getting them 2ft in 2weeks.


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Does any ony else have a CGE room?
> Have you seen the Bc hardcore CGE?
> Makes sense but pricey...but right meow i want to to tell me your secrete to getting them 2ft in 2weeks.


what is cge,every one has heard of bc hardcore i think.


----------



## feelingood420 (Nov 14, 2008)

wanted to say thanks to everyone on this site for helping each other out because im sure it has helped to grow a lot of weed in this world and everyone knows that we need more. im not growing yet but im on this site almost every day researching how to and learning so that once i turn 18 and move out i can start immediately which wouldnt be possible without this site.

this site is the difference between getting a plant to 5.5 foot tall using regular soil and incandescent bulbs and not realizing that they are male and never inducing flowering stage from changing light times to getting actual progress and bud

thanks everyone


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

cge?closed growin enviroment is that what you mean.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

cookin said:


> ripz - how are the sputniks better than the cool tubes, they look like a much better product but would you say the reflector is way better? I got my cool tube and it does the trick temps wise but must say i'm a bit dissapointed with the reflector. also how big is it, like a normal one or is it quite a bit bigger


 the reflector is slightly smaller than a standard dutch barn . the light spread is fantastic and i havent noticed any drop in intensity compared to the standard light running next to it.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes it does.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> and theres the only problem with that statement, brix will contaminate the weed its full of crap and imo no better than that superbud shite i would rather get 0.5g a watt than poison myself and other people with that crap.
> 
> carcinogenic with a capital C


o ya brix lets you add half a pound a light in 10 days pfffffff its basically honey water lol


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

only thing to watch with the sputnik is that it is not an enclosed unit (a bit of silicon fixed that for me no time) but if smell is an issue you need to either seal it up or have the fan and filter pulling the air out through it instead of blowing across it


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> o ya brix lets you add half a pound a light in 10 days pfffffff its basically honey water lol


whatever m8 keep poisoning yourself and whoever buys your shit its on your conscience not mine, weight isnt everything


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

out here everyone does perfect rooms completely sealed and instead of brix you can use molasses 1 tablespoon per liter sprayed directly on buds from week 6 to 7 then pure water for 1 week all around even up to 10 days depending how fast your hairs are turning.


----------



## cookin (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> only thing to watch with the sputnik is that it is not an enclosed unit (a bit of silicon fixed that for me no time) but if smell is an issue you need to either seal it up or have the fan and filter pulling the air out through it instead of blowing across it


cool, thats what i'm doing out the mo anyway, just looked at it a bit more its not massive is it, just like an average reflector???


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

it doesnt add that much dumb ass its basically for taste lol its sugar water before you talk out of your ass do some real research out here we can send anything to ubc to get analized mabe you should find a university out there that will let you know that brix is sugar water fuck use molaases or brown sugar who cares its just like some stupid idiot to pick soemthing apart and say ur stupid ur gona die fuck off i got 8 other ways to pull off 2 ps a light and when my omega gets here 4 a light shouldnt b a problem from what i hear too bad its 10000 a unit but well worth it.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Does any ony else have a CGE room?
> Have you seen the Bc hardcore CGE?
> Makes sense but pricey...but right meow i want to to tell me your secrete to getting them 2ft in 2weeks.


 do i have to give it all up for free?????? lol i use aeroponics for vegging, aeroponics is really tricky for large ops so not many use them for 40 lights or even 20 but for vegging its easy setting up a 6 lighter 3 metal ( sunagro )3 hps (hortilux ) and play with co2 no higher then 1000 and use very high output revive superthrive and i wont say too much but clones need to b money 4 to 6 inches with huge white roots with hairs everywhere so as soon as the go in they just love it. now for food i wont give everything up.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

you have to fim technique top them at about 10 days so that the new shoots show up in 2 days then at least 2 days of veg i also play around with lighting schedule. temp for veg 75 to 78 perfect room humidit is important 65 believe it or not lol.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

reason behind the veg being a little colder is the water in an aeroponic system has to b strictly regulated


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 14, 2008)

i love it....this guy just cant quit! its like his pulse wil just cease if he isnt in a dissagreement. better than fucking cable!!

keep it coming!!


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

indoor growing is 100 times more difficult then outdoor super bushes under sweet cali sun.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

by the way fdd do you just harvest once out here we cover them and end up getting 3 harvest in 6 months outdoors wondering if you wold like to know how to double your yield if your not doing it already


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

but the most important is a high yielding fast efficient strain that does in 6 weeks what most do in 9


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

sea of green method here we go ppm 600 same old everyting else but you make 2 tables instead of them being right under they are angled on both sides with the bulbs free hanging tables look like a v lol weird but the ones at an angle seem to stres out and pull themselves up to the light super fast after 12 12


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

you tryin to boost your post count m8 you could have said all that in one post ya nugget. anyway you keep on using brix/rox/superbud whatever its all the same stuff. you chat a lot but your not showing anything to back it up .
keyboard samurai is about right


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

on the ground vertical hood place 25 2 gallon under each light if you had 4 lights it would b 100 under the lights and 40 around the sides put proped up 8 nches to get maximum light again perfect room set up


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

wua wua wua i showed a pic earlier i took it off just a stragler at 4 days but looks like a 2 week old wasnt good enough to make it to the aero system but im to nice to kill it always make twice as many clones as you need that way you can cherry pick


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

sea of green veg 3 days then force 2 gallon veg till 16 inches 10 days or so no fim no supercrop on either but take all the lower shit out when 2 weeks in flower. ok m8 ur right i just grow potatoes and celery alrights


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

how about how to get what you get with 10 lights but with 5 lights lol
zig zag pattern 5 of them on for 6 hrs then the other 5 takes 1 week longer but uses half the power you need a perfect environment if you dont wont b so good.make sure the lights are staggered.


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

havin a high post count wont make people ignore the fact your chatting shit


----------



## NormaJean (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow I went trought this whole thread... I'd still like to see those pics


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

he's all talk if he was growing bud that good we'd be looking at it now and giving him +rep but anyone can talk a good grow.
ripz


----------



## NormaJean (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> he's all talk if he was growing bud that good we'd be looking at it now and giving him +rep but anyone can talk a good grow.
> ripz


... I think I'm gonna be the first to say it.

TROLL


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually get 1g/w unless the grow runs into unexpected difficulties . . . .


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

bit unsure here you calling me a troll or him?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

if i put up some pics will you call me daddy? wil you bow to me or just hate hate hate hate.lol


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

No need for any hating...Pics would be nice you got any?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

YouTube - Mad Men Part 2

this is advanced nutrients one of their test facilities here in bc lol 2 plus all day everyday


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

here is another 2 plus footage YouTube - Nutrient Challenge


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

i aint gonna bow down n call u daddy but that is a nice looking grow m8 . top quality 
a+rep
took you long enough tho lol


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

NormaJean said:


> ... I think I'm gonna be the first to say it.
> 
> TROLL


 i hope your not refering to me


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2008)

ripz said:


> i aint gonna bow down n call u daddy but that is a nice looking grow m8 . top quality
> a+rep
> took you long enough tho lol


that's not his.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

lol mine is way better lol thats a 8 lighter lol


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

this is why peroxides are good even h2o2 works well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOJ1gnJwThU&feature=relatedl


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's not his.


 wtf argh im sick of this is there anyway to put him on ignore ? lol
why cant peeps just be honest


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 14, 2008)

i stated it was advanced's fuck read the post lol


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

so wheres yours then?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 14, 2008)

The pi rack looks like it would do well,looks eaiser to use than a coli too


----------



## gogrow (Nov 14, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> my bubble is dry mmmmmm bubble


----------



## ripz (Nov 14, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> The pi rack looks like it would do well,looks eaiser to use than a coli too


yeah i like the look of them might give em a go soon when i get some extra space


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 15, 2008)

or the pi walls,make mini rooms with em inside a room!


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 15, 2008)

Ain't no one shut dazed up yet? He's The Tony Montana of Newfoundand, damn cyber gangster from what i've read the last few days of utter bullshit on here. And to have the nerve of running his head at FDD? Lemme tell ya somethin bout us Americans. Me personally, I moved to Canada in HighSchool got a duel citizenship (It was cheaper than student visa renewls). And I straight ran shit. Canada most passive, pussy, nerdy, bitchmade society i've ever seen. The only thing they got goin for em is Medical Cannabis, high Acl content beer, longest confirmed sniper shot(Belive it or not Canadian special forces in Iraq, go figure)and a nut gargling whore base of 17-30 yr old girls that can rodeo some dick like the PBRA. 

For us we'll keep living the American Dream, fuck your $5000, send us lawyers, guns and money, and we'll keep doin what we been doin since 1492.


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 15, 2008)

fucking dazed, your shit sucks so bad you have to try and distract everyone by posting pics of other peoples grow. fucking sad. you ruined this thread you SOB.

dazed=D
people from RIU=R

D: "my shits the best of the best, everyone suck my dick."

R: "we dont care, go away"

D: "Fuck you guys, i got a lighter, fuck you guys, my shits top notch, better then yours and yours and even yours Fdd"

R: "well suck your dick if you give us pics"

D: "k. heres pics of AN's grow. now suck my dick"


----------



## grind (Nov 15, 2008)

dvsdsm said:


> Ain't no one shut dazed up yet? He's The Tony Montana of Newfoundand, damn cyber gangster from what i've read the last few days of utter bullshit on here. And to have the nerve of running his head at FDD? Lemme tell ya somethin bout us Americans. Me personally, I moved to Canada in HighSchool got a duel citizenship (It was cheaper than student visa renewls). And I straight ran shit. Canada most passive, pussy, nerdy, bitchmade society i've ever seen. The only thing they got goin for em is Medical Cannabis, high Acl content beer, longest confirmed sniper shot(Belive it or not Canadian special forces in Iraq, go figure)and a nut gargling whore base of 17-30 yr old girls that can rodeo some dick like the PBRA.
> 
> For us we'll keep living the American Dream, fuck your $5000, send us lawyers, guns and money, and we'll keep doin what we been doin since 1492.


aaaahahahahaahaha you sound like how i picture americans to sound in my head! that was hilarious! "lemme tell ya sumthin bout us here amurricans" LMAO omg i cant get over this! Reminds me of the hicks on southpark. man that is too funny...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2008)

[youtube]4U3LiQtwpC8[/youtube]


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 15, 2008)

lol bwahahahahahahha you also forgot the f 18 squadron in edmonton alberta canada took 1st place at your top gun academy making them the best fighter squadron in the world . Im not originaly from canada but the federal government gives you and allows you to grow weed here very easily and the beer is way better and some may say so is the grass as for pics who cares this thread is about how to get 1g/w and ive given 4 different systems on how to do that anyone else ??? and that little clip of advanced nutrients is so yall relize we canadians dont fuck around when it comes to growing we go big or we go home.


----------



## Smot360 (Nov 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]4U3LiQtwpC8[/youtube]



hahahahhah rofl omg who sent this.....Who made this lol


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 15, 2008)

that was awesome just shows why everyone int he world hates americans but we canadian give them fre water free natural gas and cheap oil lol if we cut u fuckers off you would probably die lol


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 15, 2008)

good thing were friendly pot smoking canadians and we dont mind giving you little people a hand.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 15, 2008)

YouTube - Tim Felger shows Shaw cable his massive Grow-op!!Must see!! good all canadian farmer


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 15, 2008)

this is how to set up a perfect room YouTube - Urban Grower 30 Medi Grow


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 15, 2008)

YouTube - Steve Kubby's Garage


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2008)

i have a youtube account as well.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 15, 2008)

this is awesome.... its like a soap opera.. in which one side is completely jacked up on meth

"en guarde" *post,post,post,post*; "coulda put it in one, but that takes the bite out" *slash, slash, slash*










.... please?


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 15, 2008)

I have grown for nearly 2 decades and average 1gpw at the moment; I say at the moment because the strain I am growing is a huge yielder. Certain strains, no matter what set up, are just not able to produce 1gpw. Obviously your set up and grow skills play a big part in raising the optimum yield slightly, but you will never grow 1gpw with, lets say, Thai pure breed or durban poison etc ( forgive me if someone out there has manged!) Find a big yielder, use flood and drain(imo) find the nute and ph regime that your plant specifically likes use adequate lighting, correct humidity and room temps...and Bobs your Uncle.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are some fun videos. beautiful gardens.

I think I'm unsubscribing to this thread though.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you post the link for that vid fdd? It was hillarious!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Can you post the link for that vid fdd? It was hillarious!



i think if you double click it it takes you to youtube. i'll start a thread. it's some crazy dude. toke-n-talk.


----------



## NormaJean (Nov 15, 2008)

... I was calling Dazed a troll... sorry if I wasn't clear about it.

why not show my respects to Fdd as well, 

Fdd Thanks for the positive input to this forum, most if not all of your posts I came accross were instructive or at least funny keep on bringing the good stuff 

... but still I'd like to know where I can get me some of that secret bubble strain averybody blabbing about


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 15, 2008)

This one is pretty funny too   Damn satanic fags!
[youtube]OcrBF8R5t2w[/youtube]

He is calling the entire democratic convention in Denver fags!


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 16, 2008)

What are some good yielders?
What are some more poor yielders?
Any one tried aeroponics and have good resuts?
Or used any atmos controlls like harvest master pro etc?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2008)

i made a new video, since this thread is jacked. 


[youtube]gcVsOMEIR8M[/youtube]


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

top stuff. 

for high yielders with taste i'd look at white russian, c99, sharksbreath , does depend on the pheno though so gotta get a good clone or grow out a good few seeds to find the big yielders


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

nice weed but low yielding la confidential


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow FDD. You are the man. I followed that whole grow and seeing in a time lapse like that is damn impressive.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 16, 2008)

ripz thanks for the feedback-what is la confidential?
I want a good yielding highgrade-heard that lc was good stuff


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> ripz thanks for the feedback-what is la confidential?
> I want a good yielding highgrade-heard that lc was good stuff


 no prob m8, la confidential is very nice, by dna its a lovely smoke but very low yield. whats lc? if you want a good yielding quick flowering knock you on your ass smoke its c99 every time


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i made a new video, since this thread is jacked.
> 
> 
> [youtube]gcVsOMEIR8M[/youtube]


OMG Sabbath!! We worshipped these guys back in HS. Damn good times so long ago 

Rocket engines burning fuel so fast
Up into the night sky they blast
Through the universe the engines whine
Could it be the end of man and time
Back on earth the flame of life burns low
Everywhere is misery and woe
Pollution kills the air, the land and sea
Man prepares to meet his destiny.


Rocket engines burning fuel so fast
Up into the night sky so vast
Burning metal through the atmosphere
Earth remains in worry, hate and fear
With the hateful battles raging on
Rockets flying to the glowing sun
Through the empires of eternal void
Freedom from the final suicide.


Freedom fighters sent out to the sun
Escape from brainwashed minds and pollution.
Leave the earth to all its sin and hate
Find another world where freedom waits.


Past the stars in fields of ancient void
Through the shields of darkness where they find
Love upon a land a world unknown
Where the sons of freedom make their home 
Leave the earth to satan and his slaves
Leave them to their future in the grave
Make a home where love is there to stay
Peace and Happiness in everyday.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 16, 2008)

continuing the "oh well this thread is jacked" thinking lol

FDD why exactly do you have all of those tents over your outdoor plants later in that vid? was it about to rain?


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought that but was too stoned to ask, they looked huge too you coulda had a party in one of those tents


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 16, 2008)

helimicopters


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 16, 2008)

He's getting ready to flock the tree's with trichomes for Christmas.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 16, 2008)

i doubt its because of helicopters dazed.. pretty sure a bunch of tents with huge weed plants poking out would draw alot more attention than not.

besides havent you got the point that nobody cares what you say and your opinions/advice is about as useful as a cock on a paraplegic ?? (no offense to any paraplegics) or maybe im wrong, maybe youre a super grower that puts huge tents over your 200 light grows to keep the feds back.. is that how you get away with your schenanegans? 

suck, n swallow that, or post some pics... your choice


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 16, 2008)

well theres alot of things ppl say about that 
;(


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info,what is the genetics of c99? 
I have a few highgrade strains but havent put most of them to the test
1-Private reserve og kush-purples up nice and yields ok
2-CHEMDAWG 08 AKA CHEMDAWG D X SOUR LARRY OG KUSH
3-Headband
4-hashplant
5-LARRY OG KUSH/SOUR DIESEL IBL/PRE 1998 BUBBA KUSH ) X SOUR LARRY OG KUSH MALE?

Anyone have any experience with any of these strains?
Which would be the better yielder?
I really only smoke highgrade and many comercial strains just dont cut it-
My patients are fans of the og/diesil line-so im gona stay around those genes but lookin for the best producers in those lines.

I have 4 large moms im going to finish in a tent,and see if i cant get 1gpw in there with 2 4oo hanging vertical imbetween plants ala heath robinson!

Heaths gardens are great and ver efficient,no half ass setups-always very impressive.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 16, 2008)

The pi rack looks like it would do the job well:
35o sites x 12gr per plant=over 9lbs off 3/6oo
If im not mistaken thats 2.3 grams per watt-
2 of those in a room would do the job-well....
Anyone have experience with one of these?


----------



## dankheaddies (Nov 16, 2008)

i get well over a gram per watt using the scrog method.what worked for me was starting with 1 strain and stick with it til you firgure out its likes and dislikes.that give me anuff schooling to firgure other strains out a little easier.plus reading threads from seasoned people on this site who i could never thank enough for SHARING their know how.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 16, 2008)

Since this is a one gram a watt thread I will post a few things that have worked for me-----co2 w/temps 83-85-----great air circulation in the room(fans)-----for soil(very loose medium for roots to flourish)--keep your lights as close as possible to plant tops without burning. Don't over feed or over-water(your plants will tell you when their happy(leafs that are straight out and flat like paper are perfect). Too much nutes slows down growth and so does over-watering--"*LET THE SOIL DRY OUT A LITTLE" *MJ loves o2 at the roots and a little dryer soil conditions-If you spend a lot of time with your plants don't be afraid to allow your soil to dry out just till the plant just starts to sag a bit. Keep your room spot clean(you should be able to eat off any surface without worries. Lollypop your plants and grow big colas- You will get more weight per plant because the light will be the strongest at the top of the canopy(also easier to trim)---Pick good yielding strains----a couple that do well----Heavy Duty Fruity----Sweet Tooth #1--Godzilla---Highjack(from what I've heard)---Big Bud crosses-and many others


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 17, 2008)

Dankinstine you are the man-thanks for sharing your tips +rep
interesting about the dry soil.
Also How close can a 1k light be placed if it has glass cover and aircooled?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 17, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Dankinstine you are the man-thanks for sharing your tips +rep
> interesting about the dry soil.
> Also How close can a 1k light be placed if it has glass cover and aircooled?


 No sweat---here to help and learn myself---If the soil is maintained on the wet side growth will be slow--when things dry up a bit the roots have to go searching for water and nutes(think of it as great exercise for plants---their training for the *BIG BUD TRIATHALON.) *It's also another reason so many new growers struggle with their first grow. After you have hardened the plants in the flowering room for 3 or 4 days you could go with 16" above the canopy---if no problems drop it a couple inches and leave it there a couple days.---I haven't tested 1000 watts but I know that 600 watts can have the plants almost touching the glass with no problems in air cooled hoods after a couple days of hardening in the flowering room.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> i doubt its because of helicopters dazed.. pretty sure a bunch of tents with huge weed plants poking out would draw alot more attention than not.
> 
> besides havent you got the point that nobody cares what you say and your opinions/advice is about as useful as a cock on a paraplegic ?? (no offense to any paraplegics) or maybe im wrong, maybe youre a super grower that puts huge tents over your 200 light grows to keep the feds back.. is that how you get away with your schenanegans?
> 
> suck, n swallow that, or post some pics... your choice


like i said im just keyboard samuraing , but who has lights outside with tents on top of them thats fucking funny but 200 lights would b hella kool and we dont have feds here lol we get 48 hr notices before they want to come in, ya the cops give you notice here before they come into your house . what fdd could use is 2 post on each side of his grown with a shader plastic to mimic 12 12 that way he could have 3 stages growing and the first 2 would b so high quality cause the weather would b perfect and dry and third would b just like hes getting now.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

3 harvest a year easy


----------



## gogrow (Nov 17, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> like i said im just keyboard samuraing , but who has lights outside with tents on top of them thats fucking funny but 200 lights would b hella kool and we dont have feds here lol we get 48 hr notices before they want to come in, ya the cops give you notice here before they come into your house . what fdd could use is 2 post on each side of his grown with a shader plastic to mimic 12 12 that way he could have 3 stages growing and the first 2 would b so high quality cause the weather would b perfect and dry and third would b just like hes getting now.


 
so you get a 2day notice that you're gonna get busted.... and why the hell do you think people will listen to your advice without at least a few pictures to show that you actually know what the hell you are doing...


----------



## ripz (Nov 17, 2008)

pictures speak a thousand words , unfortunately this guy chose the 1000 words


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> like i said im just keyboard samuraing , but who has lights outside with tents on top of them thats fucking funny but 200 lights would b hella kool and we dont have feds here lol we get 48 hr notices before they want to come in, ya the cops give you notice here before they come into your house . what fdd could use is 2 post on each side of his grown with a shader plastic to mimic 12 12 that way he could have 3 stages growing and the first 2 would b so high quality cause the weather would b perfect and dry and third would b just like hes getting now.



lights outside? wtf are you talking about? 

you are not helping, you are trolling. i should just ban you.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 17, 2008)

ripz said:


> pictures speak a thousand words , unfortunately this guy chose the 1000 words


 
priceless quote


----------



## hemlockstones (Nov 17, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> like i said im just keyboard samuraing , but who has lights outside with tents on top of them thats fucking funny but 200 lights would b hella kool and we dont have feds here lol we get 48 hr notices before they want to come in, ya the cops give you notice here before they come into your house . what fdd could use is 2 post on each side of his grown with a shader plastic to mimic 12 12 that way he could have 3 stages growing and the first 2 would b so high quality cause the weather would b perfect and dry and third would b just like hes getting now.


can anyone decode this?

did you miss the pics of FDDs TREE FARM, i think hes got this shit on lock


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> can anyone decode this?
> 
> did you miss the pics of FDDs TREE FARM, i think hes got this shit on lock



the dude is an idiot. it was 90 degrees here all week and he's talking about the weather. ?


----------



## NormaJean (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazed!_ I want MOAR!!!_


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

gram a watt? no, but it looks good.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

pics are bad mmkay and if you ban me i wouldnt respect you in the morning, try a perfect room and twice as many plants in that grow space, nice genetics do looks like a mr nice creation.


----------



## hemlockstones (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

ya in the lower mainland they have to give you a 48 hr notice if they suspect a grow op, the fire chief and hydro guys come in to inspect with police but now weve taken it to the supreme court and cops are no longer aloud to go inside the home only the hydro guy and firechief if they find something then they give a 20000 fine cut all power to the house and they cut ur lights take the plants but they always leave a few buds behind, weve outgrown the government out here, and unlike your laws where the local cops say yes its medical then the feds go down there and take your home fuck your wife and kill everything they c the federeal government in canada aloows you to get medical marijuana and aloows to you to grow it very easily
How to Apply - Medical Use of Marihuana


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

pics only piss cops off


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

actually since they have put inthe new fines fro growing everyone doing big shows has stopped cause it takes way too long to take them down now its ostly smaller ones that can b taken down in 2 days but if they find mold they condem the house and make you pay for all renovations this is making alot of guys quit cause the hyrdo and cops work together so anyone that runs large amounts of power .83kwh per day gets inspected, but like always the fine minds out here use natural gas powered generators that emmit co2 and new lead based mylar to block infrared scanning.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

no jail though , the conservative government has 2 bills in their second stage of reading to pass new laws giving mandatory 5 year minimum for growing pot but in their election they didnt get the majority government and the 2 bills wont b voted on cause they fear defeat. Oh canada ........


----------



## hemlockstones (Nov 17, 2008)

im clocking you at like 30 posts an hour...
slow it on down son and drive safe


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 17, 2008)

i type like a fuck all over the place messy but satisfying


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

i'm really confused. :/


----------



## gogrow (Nov 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm really confused. :/


i think i understand....
YouTube - NARCONON of Georgia talks about more dangers of meth.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i think i understand....
> YouTube - NARCONON of Georgia talks about more dangers of meth.



ah, explains a lot.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 17, 2008)

What the hell is NARCONON?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 17, 2008)

i believe it's georgia's anti-drugs people.... a task force


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 17, 2008)

from Narconon Drug Rehab for Abuse & Addiction

* Narconon International*

*Making Drug-Free Lives Since 1966*

Welcome to the official website for the Narconon network. 

Narconon is a non-profit drug rehab program dedicated to eliminating drug abuse and drug addiction through drug prevention, education and rehabilitation.
The Narconon network consists of over 100 *drug rehab* and drug prevention and education centers around the world. 

The Narconon drug rehabilitation program results in drug-free lives, with the majority of our graduates going on to live stable, ethical, productive, drug-free lives. These Narconon graduates, whether *drug-free* for ten, twenty or even 40 years, demonstrate the success and results of Narconon program. 

Narconon staff also work hard to eliminate drug abuse before it starts. Narconon *drug prevention* and education centers educate hundreds of thousands of people each year with live presentations and bring the truth to millions more through video presentations and written materials, thus reducing and eliminating drug addiction and abuse.


----------



## Smot360 (Nov 17, 2008)

So When they say 1 gram per watt is that per plant or is that all together?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

Smot360 said:


> So When they say 1 gram per watt is that per plant or is that all together?


ROTFLMAO 

Overall man. 1 gram per plant would be the worst yield ever.  OR 400g per plant ( for my light) would be a wet dream.


----------



## trapper (Nov 18, 2008)

.


gogrow said:


> so you get a 2day notice that you're gonna get busted.... and why the hell do you think people will listen to your advice without at least a few pictures to show that you actually know what the hell you are doing...


you dont get 2 days notice.


----------



## havefungodumb (Nov 18, 2008)

ok the guy is a fuck head, but i read thats true. hes not bull shitting there.


----------



## trapper (Nov 18, 2008)

havefungodumb said:


> ok the guy is a fuck head, but i read thats true. hes not bull shitting there.


it is not true,explain to me why a cop needs to give someone 2 days notice to bust him or execute a warrant if hes breaking the law.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 18, 2008)

trapper said:


> .you dont get 2 days notice.


48hr notice lol dum ass i know its hard to believe and now the cops arent even aloud inside the house unless they find something like more then 6 plants growing or stealing hydro then the firechief and hydro guy let them know and they have to call in a warrant lol all you have to do is chop them down . Vancouver rocks.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 18, 2008)

trapper said:


> it is not true,explain to me why a cop needs to give someone 2 days notice to bust him or execute a warrant if hes breaking the law.


your nothing but a hater bc supplies the largest amount of weed in the world, weve outgrown the government 1 in every 10 houses plus now days they are too busy busting meth labs.


----------



## trapper (Nov 18, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> your nothing but a hater bc supplies the largest amount of weed in the world, weve outgrown the government 1 in every 10 houses plus now days they are too busy busting meth labs.


hater,i worked out their for years young man,and i can have a few people tell you from jail that the 48 hours is bullshit.48 hours notice,so tell me how do people get popped are they too stoned to react to the 48 hour notice,or are they just makeing a stand.so with the 48 hour notice i guess a gro op has never been busted in how long out their kid.so post some pics,you will get a 48 hour notice,so no big deal.


----------



## ripz (Nov 18, 2008)

trapper said:


> so post some pics,you will get a 48 hour notice,so no big deal.


 
well said


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL this dude is a total CLOWN he just bends over and spews nutty shit all out of his ass. he can barely put together a sentence, please will someone just ban him?? arent there special schools for people this stupid? ill put up the first dollar to enrolll him.

oh wait hes got 500 light ops, he doesnt need school.. hey dazed shouldnt you be spending time clipping your tons instead of wasting time debating on an interenet forum? douche


----------



## ripz (Nov 18, 2008)

ban his ip and see how many accounts stop postin lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> LOL this dude is a total CLOWN he just bends over and spews nutty shit all out of his ass. he can barely put together a sentence, please will someone just ban him?? arent there special schools for people this stupid? ill put up the first dollar to enrolll him.
> 
> oh wait hes got 500 light ops, he doesnt need school.. hey dazed shouldnt you be spending time clipping your tons instead of wasting time debating on an interenet forum? douche


i gave him an infraction for insulting people.  


if i'm going to be fair you all have to stop.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, ok fdd, we will stop LOL

its like a wreck you dont wanna see but cant look away! my bad for insulting him that was rather childish of me lol

FLo


----------



## havefungodumb (Nov 19, 2008)

i just read it 1 time on a fun all day of reading, i dont know if its fully true , im just saying i saw it on a internet site, search it up you might find it.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

its true douche bags and i dont really want to tare it down and put it back up, and we use machines out here for trimming yeah you can rent them from ur local grow shop


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

ripz said:


> ban his ip and see how many accounts stop postin lol


 i only have one and i steal wireless and i have 5 comps.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

ps 500 lights yeah right i wish ide need a 1000000 dollar natural gas generator hmmmmmmmmmm and a crew of 10


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i gave him an infraction for insulting people.
> 
> 
> if i'm going to be fair you all have to stop.


actually 2


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> actually 2


i asked everyone to stop and they did, except you. 1 more and you are gone.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

are you sure they have?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> ok, ok fdd, we will stop LOL
> 
> its like a wreck you dont wanna see but cant look away! my bad for insulting him that was rather childish of me lol
> 
> FLo





dazed76 said:


> its true douche bags and i dont really want to tare it down and put it back up, and we use machines out here for trimming yeah you can rent them from ur local grow shop





dazed76 said:


> are you sure they have?



this is what i see. shall we argue about it?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

not the only thread people call me names in lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> not the only thread people call me names in lol



in the top right corner of the post is a little "report this post" icon. if you report the post a mod will look at it. we really do try to be fair. it's hard to go back, but i try to find the "original instigator" and focus on them. 

people get attacked then attack back then report the post. this doesn't work. you have to play the victim.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

i dont mind, ima t home retired with the best pot around playing cod 4


----------



## trapper (Nov 19, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> i dont mind, ima t home retired with the best pot around playing cod 4


cod is on the east coast,you have salmon on the west coast,you sure you were you say you are.


----------



## thelastpirate (Nov 19, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> not the only thread people call me names in lol



Now _WHY_ does that _NOT_ surprise me? Do you _REALLY _believe that you get a 48 hr notice before the cops haul yer ass to jail? 
I was scanning thru this train wreck and my eye caught that. Did your folks feed you paint chips when you were a child? Mom marry a bit too close to genetic line? I'd bet they'll let you keep your passport too, huh? 

I can hear it now "We're gonna be back in 48 hrs, and by god if that merryjewanna is still there............we'll just go away for another 48 til its gone!!!"

That needed sayin'. 

Thanx FDD, I wondered what that "report thread" was for. (really)


----------



## sb101 (Nov 19, 2008)

norcal represent! 707


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 19, 2008)

trapper said:


> cod is on the east coast,you have salmon on the west coast,you sure you were you say you are.


 I didn't know there was fish in Call of Duty IIII?


----------



## ripz (Nov 19, 2008)

lol well i didnt want to say anything but :lol2:


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2008)

too many insults. this thread is closed.


----------

